# 5hp 3 phase question



## Lordbeezer (Jan 18, 2017)

picked up a band saw with a a.o. Smith 5hp spl...230 v 5 wire motor.its powered by a tread mill controller and console.po said it worked before moving it a few hundred miles.has a much  larger controller than a mc 60.has push button console.when powered up it flashes turn e stop knob..no knob.has a stop button..no voltage on tape type circuit board at stop button any ideas?  Will post pictures tomorrow.was thinking(not good) that I could wire a pot into electronic ribbon going to console. Thanks to everyone here I have a very basic understanding of 3 phase..sorry for long post..thanks Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 18, 2017)

dependent on the circuit, the e stop will either be normally open or normally closed.
in my industry, e stops are normally closed switches.
it sounds like you may need to provide voltage to the estop circuit for function
pictures would help


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you sir..will post pictures in the morning..


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's couple pictures. Thanks for your time..don't know where title came from..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 19, 2017)

any chance of seeing the front of the panel?
was there an auxiliary E stop on the treadmill when it was assembled? maybe a weight operated switch?
do you still have the treadmill?
i'm gonna ask lotsa questions...


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 19, 2017)

Why would someone use a expensive 220v treadmill control and console instead of vfd...ulma Doctor..your questions just posted on my phone..there was a micro switch inside one box with a led.screw driver holding it in..light is on anytime power is on.will take and send picture of control panel..never saw treadmill.bought in this condition .parents of po said they didn't know "code" to start it..all other buttons except the stop button have like a air pocket when pressed.be back with a picture. Thanks


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 19, 2017)

Couple pictures..


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 19, 2017)

Last picture is of the 5motor wires to controller


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 19, 2017)

looking at this...
https://www.sportsmith.net/images/p...hnical Manuals\Treadmills\SvcMan ProTread.pdf

trying to see if there are similarities


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 19, 2017)

if there is a connection at J25 (display board) please take a photo


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 19, 2017)

Will take photo in am..found star trac manual.same console.pro tread-7600-7700.has pretty much same set up info like one you're looking at..will be pushing buttons after taking photo..thanks for your time..Phil


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 20, 2017)

Didn't find j25..did find j5.. Labeled stop switch.goes to micro switch.its opposite from most.open completes circuit.close it and it opens circuit..found screw driver holding it closed.somebody has been in box.screws loose.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 20, 2017)

Were you able to get response in maintenance mode?


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 20, 2017)

No sir.same code..pressed every button many different ways.no change..thanks.tried to enter maintenance by book..no go


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 20, 2017)

Just found j25.. Empty terminal..4 wire ..you would never guess..emergency stop..think you're on to something..is this a vfd..guy says it is..thanks Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 21, 2017)

J25 may be the key!

the picture is Toshiba VFD,
i'm not familiar with that particular inverter, but i'm sure that it could be very useful
do you have literature for the toshiba drive?


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 21, 2017)

No sir.was going to goggle it hoping I'd find set up instructions.thinking I'll try jumping the 4 terminals at j25 with a fused jumper.thanks Phil


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 21, 2017)

Found users manual..it says to power vfd with 3 phase power..I'm already stumped..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 21, 2017)

some vfd's only have 3 phase input


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 21, 2017)

should have researched before trading for it..one of those deals get it now or not..should of not..was hoping to use on Hammond grinder. Thanks


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 21, 2017)

Grounded a wire in j25..got rid of e stop code.still won't go into maintenance mode but can pick a program and set speed.and it works...motor and gear reduction box move around because of how its mounted.will fix.had to remove screwdriver in stop switch to open the circuit.still have 3 open terminals in j25..1 has power..others??? Any ideas? Thanks for your time and help..Phil ..I'm thinking as you stated ulma doctor.j25 is the key..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 21, 2017)

if you can post a picture of J25 as you have it now, i may be able to infer some way to proceed


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 21, 2017)

Grounded bottom right looking straight at 4 hole terminal.top right has voltage.left 2 ?? When I ground bottom right have a loud click..then can pick a program.if I press quick start can't change speed which is .5 mph..very slow.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 21, 2017)

you may be able to momentarily jump 2 terminals of J25 and see if there is a reaction

maybe jump the 2 top terminals and the 2 bottom terminals and see if it comes on

then, if necessary,  the 2 left terminals together and the right 2 terminals together
and see if there is a reaction.

there may be provision for 2 switches in the estop circuit, both would need to be closed for further function , being my thinking


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 21, 2017)

i was doing some more investigative work...
in the manual i found, on page 28 they have a picture of the back of the control board.
at connector J25 they have a RED jumper going between 2 terminals, but they are also utilizing the stop switch (Stop Key) @J5.
it appears as STOP KEY (J5) is being used in this operation and may need to be considered


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 21, 2017)

i found this too, a lot of info...


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 22, 2017)

Have looked for manual page 28 showing jumper at j25.can't find it..looked at several manuals.thinking if could find wiring diagram of console it would get us to home base.loked at file you found.jumping j25  didn't change anything.stop switch at j5 is hooked up..if unplugged motor dies if micro switch is closed,motor dies..thanks very much for your time.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 22, 2017)

Only program saw runs on is alpine pass.can set max speed but slows and speeds up as I would be running up and down a mountain I'm guessing. Thanks Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 22, 2017)

i'll see what more i can get from the manual...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 22, 2017)

are you using the motor speed sensor???
apparently there is a speed sensor and a max speed potentiometer that can be manipulated


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes.has mph sensor at opposite end from pulley.off old motor or belt.don't know which.can look at control board to see.can change speed with key pad when in alpine program.j5 and j25 are in different locations on my board..this was made in 2008 per tags on boards. Thanks Phil


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 22, 2017)

All board says is speed sensor


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2017)

so the emergency stop is a card that is pulled out of the console when you fall. So when you put it back in it resets it.
you must have a slot , make a plastic card to insert into that slot and that resets the emergency stop... none of you has ever been on a treadmill????


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 22, 2017)

Different set up.has a stop switch where plastic card would be..yes pull.would stop.reinsert.would run..this is separate switch.emergency stop has/is on totally different circuit and switch which I don't have.yes have been on several treadmills.also took apart several..thanks


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 22, 2017)

Was thinking could get rid of console if I could find correct circuits in supply ribbon to console to wire in a pot .sounds too simple..thanks


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 23, 2017)

Ulma doctor.thanks for shining light on j25..after grounding a terminal can pull 1 program.alpine pass.set time.change speed.installed both boxes today.think a 5hp motor is a bit much but will use as is for awhile..have couple big dc motors,2hp 3 phase..thanks for your help and time..Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 23, 2017)

you are very welcome.


----------

